# Hala lahi rajud ni ohh.



## dt1510

I would like to understand every word of the sentence "Hala lahi rajud ni ohh." which is probably in Cebuano. However, I could not find any information, especially on the word "rajud".


----------



## mataripis

A different Visayan language. Rajud might be raja gud. Based on Dumaget words I learned this must be written as Hale Lahe radya man neoh.wrong grammar but the possible meaning in Tagalog is Hala/sige ka Lahing kinikIlala talaga nito. Three people involved . The bad one commited wrong doings to someone , the third person is very close to the victim and is ready to defend him/her just in case, the misunderstandings become worse.


----------



## dt1510

Yes, that sentence was used in the conversation by 3 people from around Cagayan, so it may be in some Visayan dialect.


----------



## grateph

I think this sentence has a different meaning. I think it means "Oh, this is really different!" Lahi in visaya is different/unique. Rajud in tagalog is talaga or in English 'really'. Ni means 'this'.


----------

